# Worst Canoe trips?



## prcsf (Feb 24, 2001)

Not all my fishing trips turn out bad this one sounded too easy to be true.......my wife and I thought we'd float the Black River in Presque Isle county. We put in at the second bridge about a half mile from the first bridge thinking it would be an hour float. What we didnt do was look at the map first. That rivers twists and turns for about three miles, four hours (imagine my fun!) Nothing to quench our thirst and wondering if we put in the same river as we parked our car.


----------



## mikefde (Jan 19, 2000)

my worst canoe trip was going down the white river in march in the rain 10 minutes into the trip
i see fish and decided to jump out and stop the canoe in 6 foot of water i went under and was soaked the whole day. atleast 15 people saw this and the whole river bank of people were laffing there a** off.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

My worst time was on Autrain Lake in the U.P. many years ago. Both kids were preschool and we were staying at the Autrain Lake USF campground. We were at the far end of the lake, about as far as you could get from the campground. The temperature dropped ? (a lot in a short time), and as every one was in bathing suits, we decided to head back to the campground. The wind didn't pick up that much, but it started to sprinkle and get dark. I decided we had better follow the shore rather than cross the middle of the lake. The rain changed to sleet and then hail. We headed to shore and I had to get the wife and kids under the canoe for protection from the hail. I ended up covering myself with our seat cushions and life jackets. It lasted for 10 - 15 minutes. I had always heard about golf ball size hail, but that day, I saw it. After it stopped, all of the cat tails along the shore had been beat down to the level of the water as if thay had been cut off with a chain saw. When we got back to the campground, we found out that we were luckier than some. A lot of the campers were heavily damaged. There was a popular pop up (I don't remember the brand) that had hard plastic panels sides instead of canvas. Those plastic panels had shattered like glass and were totaly destroyed. The tents survived the best. Apparenty the canvas had enough give to survive the pelting by the hail. Anything with a hard surface took a beating. I had a class C motorhome at the time and it looke like someone took a ballpeen hammer to the top and and one side. All of the plastic vents on the roof were shattered. Thank God for duct tape. I was able to jury rig repairs so we could continue our vacation. A lot of people had pick up the pieces and head home. 

Moral - I NEVER go camping (or hunting or fishing) without one of those Radio Shack weather service radios any more - and we check it.


----------

